

Litecoin Passes $8.5 Million USD in 24hr Trading - kushti
https://www.bit-trader.net/litecoin-passes-8-5-million-usd-in-24hr-trading/

======
holahello
and NMC is going to be tradeable on MtGox.

~~~
kushti
multicurrency world is coming...

